# Shortcut für Winkel des Brushes?



## onlYTrash (25. Juni 2004)

Hallo, bin leider nirgendswo fündig geworden. Deshalb meine Frage hier: 
da ich in letzter Zeit sehr viel mit Brushes arbeite benötige ich die shortcuts fürs drehen von Werkzeugpitzen (Winkeleinstellung der Werkzeugspitze) 
 Gibt es die für PS7?


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (25. Juni 2004)

Hier wird Ihnen sicher geholfen


----------



## onlYTrash (28. Juni 2004)

Also die Idee sich mal Shortcutlisten anzuschauen ist echt der Hammer! Warum bin ich da nicht schon eher drauf gekommen? Hab da sogar das Gefühl auch in diesem schönen Forum fündig werden zu können ... 

*was datten hier?* 

Aber mal im Ernst: 
NICHT JEDER DER EINE FRAGE HAT IST ZU BLÖD ZUM DENKEN! 
Desweiteren sind Photoshop 4/5 Shortcuts evtl nicht so ganz geeignet bzw aktuell.

Trotzdem Danke ~SpArGs~! Es zählt ja immerhin der Versuch.


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (28. Juni 2004)

Bitte


----------



## onlYTrash (13. Juli 2004)

Sonst noch jemand eine Idee? 
An die Photoshop CS User: Ist es bei CS möglich hierfür einen Shortcut zu definieren?


----------



## Mythos007 (13. Juli 2004)

Hallo onlYTrash,

in Photoshop CS gibt es folgende Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für das "Pinsel-
werkzeug". Es sollte demnach möglich sein die "Werkzeugspitze" mit der Du
gerade arbeitest mit verschiedenen "Winkeleinstellungen" als eigene "Werk-
zeugspitzenvorgabe" zu speichern. Anschliessend ist es Dir möglich mit Hilfe
der "," sowie der "." Taste zwischen Deinen unterschiedlichgewinkelten Spitzen
hin und her zuschalten - Eine Umstellung ist hierbei wie bei allen Änderungen
an einer Werkzeugspitze nicht "in motion" möglich, dass bedeutet Du müsstest
Deinen Arbeitsfluss zum hin/herschalten für die dauer des Tastendrucks unterbrechen.


----------



## Mythos007 (13. Juli 2004)

Dazu ist es aber von Nöten, dass Du Deine unterschiedlichen _*"Werkzeugspitzen"*_
nicht unter den *"Werkzeugvorgaben"* sondern unter den *"Pinselvorgaben"* speicherst
wie hier zu sehen...


----------



## Mythos007 (13. Juli 2004)

Leider weiß ich nicht genau aus welchem Grund Du diese Funktion der
Winkeländerung benötigst dennoch möchte ich Dir hier eine weitere Möglich-
keit aufzeigen mit der es machbar ist, das die Winkeleinstellungen des
aktuellen Werkzeuges sich während des Zeichnens ändern bzw. manuell
ändern lassen.

Die dafür nötigen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten findest Du (wie sollte es auch
anders sein) in der _"Pinselpalette"_ (siehe Screenshot).

Wie hier zusehen ist gibt es unter dem Menüpunkt _"Formeigenschaften"_
eine Gelegenheit den Winkeljitter zu kontrollieren. Hier hast Du die Wahl
zwischen

Aus
Verblassen
Zeichenstiftdruck
Zeichenstiftschrägstellung
Stylus-Rad
Ursprüngliche Richtung
Richtung
Dabei sind für Dich eigentlich nur die Einstellungen _"Aus; Verblassen;
Ursprüngliche Richtung und Richtung"_ von weiterem Interesse, da diese
ohne weitere Hardware sprich "Grafiktablett" nutzbar sind.

Was Die Einstellung _"Aus"_ bewirkt dürfte Dir hinlängst bekannt sein *zwinker*
Der _"Verblassenmenüpunkt"_ ist sicherlich auch nicht von weiterem Interesse
jedoch würde ich an Deiner stelle mal einen Blick auf _"Ursprüngliche Richtung"_
sowie _"Richtung"_ werfen. Hiermit ist es nämlich möglich den Winkel der Werk-
zeugspitze während des Zeichnens automatisch der Zeichenrichtung anzupassen.
Vielleicht ist dies ja ein besserer Weg um Deine Wünsche und Vorstellungen
auf das digitale Papier zu bannen.

Solltest Du Dich jedoch in naher Zukunft noch eingehender mit dem Pinsel-
Werkzeug befassen wollen rate ich Dir dringend dazu ein _"Grafiktablett"_
anzuschaffen wie sooft sei an dieser Stelle der Graifktabletthersteller
"WACOM" erwähnt mit dem zahlreiche User dieses Forums wie auch ich
bislang gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben" Mit der Luxusvariante dem
"Initous 2" in Kombination mit dem "Airbrush" ist es Dir sogar möglich
alle weiteren Pinseleinstellugen vollständig und manuell durchzuführen...

Aber nun genug von mir in dieser Angelegenheit ich will Dir ja nicht den
Spaß  am zeichnen kaputtreden - in diesem Sinne keep it up - Mythos007


----------



## onlYTrash (14. Juli 2004)

Uiuiui - das nenn ich mal ne Antwort! Danke das Du Dir die Arbeit germacht hast. Werde mir die Jitter Einstellungen mal genauer vor nehmen ...

Gruß 
ot


----------

